# Sharjah Driving License - howto



## azas

Hi all

Read tons of horror stories about how difficult it is to get your driving license in Sharjah, and now having got mine decided to share.
Plus they launched - of which I did not know.. so Sharjah is seriously improving. Can't post URL, so please google yourself.

I moved to Dubai in search of a job and unexpectedly ended up with a job in Sharjah, i.e. visa from Sharjah and so on. If you hold a visa not from Dubai that you can only enroll in Dubai driving school if your company has a branch in Dubai, which was not my case. With my DL from Russia with 10+ years I was eligible there for 20 classes instead of 40 and.

Having read before (including on this forum) tons and tons of cribbing and warnings I already set myself up to fact that I won't see DL for a few months.. In reality I got NOC from company on 14th of April and got my DL on 8th of May - 3 weeks, no classes (with Russian DL), no issues.

Here is the process:
1. To apply you need to go (unless u use online app - of which I have no info) to a place where Sharjah Driving Institute and Traffic Police Dept are located (it's called Sharjah Maroor or something like that) with the following docs:


Passport size photos 2x
NOC letter from sponsor (employer company usually, if sponsor is private person [husband or whoever] you need also his passport copy)
Passport copy – bio + visa pages
Emirates ID copy (2x)
[if you have] Original country Driving License copy (2x) (if any)
[optional/random - ?] Company License copy (once I was asked for this document, next time when I brought it it was not needed)
There a booth of Documents checking, after that they send you to nextdoor typing center where u type application (probably can do in advance) and move on to next step.

2) After your documents are checked, you go to a room next door to do eyesight test and blood test (for blood group only as I understood) - 10-15 minutes.

3) Once tests are done you go to a room with many tables and ticket-queue system, but in my case (workday morning) there were very few people, where you handle all your docs, choose automatic/manual gearbox license, pay 120 AED and get some slip of paper for next step. 
IF YOU HAVE your original country driving license prior to paying you need to come to a small room nearby where a police officer will look at your original license and stamp the copy of it - so you have approved copy.

4) With paper slip from previous step you can go to a driving school and 'open a file'. There are two options: state school - Sharjah Driving Institute, in next building, or private school - there are a few, go to Nasseriya (any taxi driver would know 'driving school in Nasseriya). For classes I heard recommendations to both state an private with idea that private is much more flexible on time/locations.
If you hold a valid original country driving license (Russia and CIS works for sure, check for your case with them at driving school) you do not need classes and are eligible for theory test at once. In this case go to Nasseriya (in the morning, till midday or so) and show all your documents there. Pay 500 AED for file opening and get a slip of paper with date of your theory test. 
If you go to Sharjah Driving Institute (state one) you will have to take a few theory classes (and pay for them apart from 500 AED) before you get to theory test.

5) Theory test. On appointed date and time you come to Sharjah Driving Institute building next to the one where you applied) and do the test on computer. No issues, it's just you and computer. The result is on the screen right after the test, but formally you get SMS next day and then come to pick up your certificate.

6) Now you're good for final test. I was offered a date 5 days ahead but had to take a further one due to a business trip.
This was biggest relief/surprise cos I read legends that you can get appointment in a month (due to queue) and will keep doing so after each failed attempt, and fail you will cos they do it on purpose...
Anyway the test was no issue, I passed at first try. You get the license printed right after the test for that you need these documents:


original passport + copy (copy service available nearby)
emirates id + copy
535 AED

Summary: with Russian driving license it appeared to be much easier and quicker to get driving license in Sharjah than in Dubai.

Hope it was helpful

Andrey


----------



## advancechip

great man!
that will be of great help to everyone.


----------



## oscillator

azas said:


> Hi all
> 
> Read tons of horror stories about how difficult it is to get your driving license in Sharjah, and now having got mine decided to share.
> Plus they launched - of which I did not know.. so Sharjah is seriously improving. Can't post URL, so please google yourself.
> 
> I moved to Dubai in search of a job and unexpectedly ended up with a job in Sharjah, i.e. visa from Sharjah and so on. If you hold a visa not from Dubai that you can only enroll in Dubai driving school if your company has a branch in Dubai, which was not my case. With my DL from Russia with 10+ years I was eligible there for 20 classes instead of 40 and.
> 
> Having read before (including on this forum) tons and tons of cribbing and warnings I already set myself up to fact that I won't see DL for a few months.. In reality I got NOC from company on 14th of April and got my DL on 8th of May - 3 weeks, no classes (with Russian DL), no issues.
> 
> Here is the process:
> 1. To apply you need to go (unless u use online app - of which I have no info) to a place where Sharjah Driving Institute and Traffic Police Dept are located (it's called Sharjah Maroor or something like that) with the following docs:
> 
> 
> Passport size photos 2x
> NOC letter from sponsor (employer company usually, if sponsor is private person [husband or whoever] you need also his passport copy)
> Passport copy – bio + visa pages
> Emirates ID copy (2x)
> [if you have] Original country Driving License copy (2x) (if any)
> [optional/random - ?] Company License copy (once I was asked for this document, next time when I brought it it was not needed)
> There a booth of Documents checking, after that they send you to nextdoor typing center where u type application (probably can do in advance) and move on to next step.
> 
> 2) After your documents are checked, you go to a room next door to do eyesight test and blood test (for blood group only as I understood) - 10-15 minutes.
> 
> 3) Once tests are done you go to a room with many tables and ticket-queue system, but in my case (workday morning) there were very few people, where you handle all your docs, choose automatic/manual gearbox license, pay 120 AED and get some slip of paper for next step.
> IF YOU HAVE your original country driving license prior to paying you need to come to a small room nearby where a police officer will look at your original license and stamp the copy of it - so you have approved copy.
> 
> 4) With paper slip from previous step you can go to a driving school and 'open a file'. There are two options: state school - Sharjah Driving Institute, in next building, or private school - there are a few, go to Nasseriya (any taxi driver would know 'driving school in Nasseriya). For classes I heard recommendations to both state an private with idea that private is much more flexible on time/locations.
> If you hold a valid original country driving license (Russia and CIS works for sure, check for your case with them at driving school) you do not need classes and are eligible for theory test at once. In this case go to Nasseriya (in the morning, till midday or so) and show all your documents there. Pay 500 AED for file opening and get a slip of paper with date of your theory test.
> If you go to Sharjah Driving Institute (state one) you will have to take a few theory classes (and pay for them apart from 500 AED) before you get to theory test.
> 
> 5) Theory test. On appointed date and time you come to Sharjah Driving Institute building next to the one where you applied) and do the test on computer. No issues, it's just you and computer. The result is on the screen right after the test, but formally you get SMS next day and then come to pick up your certificate.
> 
> 6) Now you're good for final test. I was offered a date 5 days ahead but had to take a further one due to a business trip.
> This was biggest relief/surprise cos I read legends that you can get appointment in a month (due to queue) and will keep doing so after each failed attempt, and fail you will cos they do it on purpose...
> Anyway the test was no issue, I passed at first try. You get the license printed right after the test for that you need these documents:
> 
> 
> original passport + copy (copy service available nearby)
> emirates id + copy
> 535 AED
> 
> Summary: with Russian driving license it appeared to be much easier and quicker to get driving license in Sharjah than in Dubai.
> 
> Hope it was helpful
> 
> Andrey



Thanks for such a detailed explanation of the procedure! A question though: I have a 5 years driving license from Pakistan. Any idea what benefit I will have with it in getting Sharjah driving license? Thanks,


----------



## miaux

Great explanation! 

Followed it step by step and got my license also with no class ( i prove that I have been driving for 10 years, so there was no problem). 

I would just like to add some things just in case its useful for others:

- For the road test, they will probably give you a date after 3 months... if you want to get an earlier date, you need to pay extra 100dhs for an express service, just mention that to the guy that makes the appointment and pay 100dhs. 

- You will be waiting a lot in every step mentioned before, (average for me 2-3 hours per step) so it is usefull if you take a book to learn arabic, because their english is VERY limited

- If you already know how to drive and go straight to the road test, it is advisable that you take a refresher test with an instructor ( 60 dhs per hour, 1 hour is enough) so he can give you tips on how is it done in the test, quite useful

best!


----------



## M Abdullah

Learned members

Can Malaysian driving license replaced in Sharjah? Thanks in advance


----------



## Stevesolar

M Abdullah said:


> Learned members
> 
> Can Malaysian driving license replaced in Sharjah? Thanks in advance


Not without a test.


----------

